# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Quán lươn Nghệ An ngon tuyệt ở hồ Thiền Quang- Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## hieunt

*Ở đây có chả lươn cuốn lá lốt ngon tuyệt, súp lươn bổ rẻ và cả lẩu lươn khá lạ miệng.*
Nằm ngay cạnh hồ Thiền Quang nhưng nhắc đến tên phố  Nguyễn Quyền không phải ai cũng biết. Con phố này rất ngắn và vắng vẻ,  chỉ "xôm" nhất vào những giờ trưa hoặc tối nhờ một quán lươn Nghệ An mà  ai ăn thử cũng “kết” ngay.
Quán giản dị, mặt bằng không quá lớn nhưng khách có thể  ngồi được ở vỉa hè rộng rãi, thoáng mát. Đến đây vào dịp cuối tuần, bạn  sẽ thấy không chỉ có chủ và nhân viên mà cả các khách hàng cũng đa số  đều nói giọng miền Trung, đủ chứng tỏ việc “chính hiệu xứ Nghệ”. Chị chủ  tiệm chia sẻ, mọi nguyên liệu món ăn, đặc biệt là lươn đều phải chuyển  từ Nghệ An ra. Cứ 5h sáng, nhà chị cho người đến bến xe Nước Ngầm nhận  hàng. “Lươn của Hà Nội chủ yếu lươn nuôi, cho vào nồi lẩu nát ngay. Chỉ lươn quê chị mới ngon mà thịt chắc”, chị bật mí bí quyết của cửa hàng.
Quả vậy, phải thưởng thức các món lươn ở đây mới thấy người miền Trung đúng là thật thà và chị chủ tiệm không hề “chém gió”.
Trước tiên, bạn có thể thưởng thức chả lươn cuốn lá lốt  để thậm định điều này. Mỗi đĩa có khoảng một chục miếng chả lươn “béo  tròn múp míp”. Nhưng không chỉ ăn điểm ở “ngoại hình”, chất lượng, độ  thơm ngon mới khiến người ăn phải xuýt xoa. Lá lốt giòn tan mà thơm, bên  trong chả lươn mềm ngậy, ngọt thịt. Miếng chả cũng rất chất, 8 phần  thịt, 2 phần lá, cắn đến đâu, đã miệng đến đó. Một đĩa chả lươn giá  80.000 đồng song rất bõ tiền. Vì thế, hầu như nhóm khách nào tới cũng  chọn chả lươn để khai vị.



Chả lươn cuốn lá lốt.





Miếng chả lươn rất chất.



Món tiếp theo cũng được nhiều người gọi là súp lươn và  miến xào lươn. Súp lươn ăn với bánh mì, nước súp nóng hổi, đậm đà, thích  nhất là bát súp múc hoài không hết lươn tươi ngọt mềm. Một bát súp lươn  đầy đặn như vậy giá chỉ 35.000 đồng.
Miến xào lươn cũng “hời” không kém. Khá nhiều lươn  tươi, thịt chắc, chế biến chung với mộc nhĩ, giá đỗ, cà rốt thái sợi,  hành dăm. Miến xào đậm đà, ngầy ngậy nhưng không hề ớn ngấy vì được xào  rất săn. Món này thích hợp và đủ làm bữa trưa ấm bụng cho dân công sở,  giá lại hợp lý: 35.000 - 45.000 đồng/đĩa.
Nếu là người “khoái” các món trộn thì miến trộn lươn  chắc cũng khiến bạn hài lòng. Đĩa miến đã được trộn sẵn, có hành phi,  lạc, giá đỗ, loại lươn ăn cùng giống với lươn để làm cháo và súp. Miến  trộn lươn ăn vào mùa hè là hợp nhất vì có vị chua chua ngọt ngọt, dễ  chịu lại rất mát.



Miến xào lươn.



Miến trộn lươn.



Nộm lươn.




Món “nặng đô” nhất của quán có lẽ là lẩu lươn. Mức giá từ 250.000 – 400.000 đồng, không hề rẻ song hầu như nhóm khách nào tới đây cũng phải gọi một nồi. Lẩu lươn nhìn qua khá hấp dẫn. Đĩa lươn cực kỳ đã mắt, khúc nào khúc nấy thịt dày, tươi rói. Món lẩu này ăn cùng rau muống, hoa chuối, tía tô, lá lốt. Lẩu lươn hẳn là món tủ của tiệm, rất đáng để khám phá trong một ngày thời tiết mát mẻ.



Lẩu lươn ăn cùng rau muống, hoa chuối, tía tô, lá lốt.





Đĩa thịt lươn với những khúc lươn đã mắt.




Nhìn chung, quán bình dân có nhiều món lươn lạ miệng,  ngon, giá cả hợp lý nên chắc chắn sẽ được lòng nhiều dân công sở cũng  như bạn trẻ Hà Thành. Còn với những con dân xứ Nghệ xa quê thì đây đúng  là địa chỉ giúp bạn vợi bớt nỗi nhớ nhà.

----------


## littlegirl

món miến xào hấp dẫn quá đi mất

----------


## littlelove

nhìn đã mún ăn rùi

----------


## rose

trông ngon thía

----------


## hcpro

Hồi trc toàn đc mẹ làm cho ăn lươn kho chứ chưa đc ăn lẩu bjo, nhìn thật là ngon mắt quá

----------

